# Ein paar Startbilder



## LorQaPla (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
bin neulich in dieses Forum gestolpert und war sofort begeistert, wie hier offen und ehrlich ohne die sonst übliche Polemik über Bilder diskutiert wird. Ich bin selbst Hobbyfotograf und suche ständig nach Anregungen und konstruktiver Kritik für meine Bilder. Ich bin gerade von meiner geliebten EOS 5 auf die EOS 10 D umgestiegen und hier sind mal ein paar Einstandsbilder. Ich freue mich auf viel Kritik um meine Fehler auszumerzen.

Kamera: EOS 10D
Blitz direkt: Canon 430EX
Blitz indirekt: Metz 440
Medium: auf opaler Kunsttoffwanne aus dem Baumarkt
Belichtung: 5"
Auslösung Blitz manuell


----------



## LorQaPla (7. Februar 2004)

*und noch ein Bild*

ein weiteres Bild


----------



## LorQaPla (7. Februar 2004)

*sorry bin anfänger ...*

hier ist das bild
Kamera: EOS 10D
Blitz direkt: Canon 430EX
Blitz indirekt: Metz 440
Medium: auf opaler Kunsttoffwanne aus dem Baumarkt
Belichtung: 2"
Auslösung Blitz manuell
Farbumkehr in Photoshop


----------



## Blumenkind (8. Februar 2004)

Mit so einer Ausrüstung kannst du aber noch einiges mehr rausholen

Und den Motiven kann ich leider auch nichts abgewinnen...

Wie wärs wenn du dir ein Buch zum Thema Fotografie kaufst? Oder einen Lehrgang mitmachst?!


----------



## mille (8. Februar 2004)

würd ich auch vorschlagen!

Und am Bestn ist es noch das du dir ein hübsches Mädel suchst (Frau, Freundin, Bekannte) und sie gut in Pose setzt.
Oder Dich selbst.
Oder Gebäude.
oder Landschaftsbilder jetzt wo der Frühling wieder anfängt...

gibt noch vieles! Doch aber keine Werbung für Axe oder Glenmachnochow oder wie der hiess

Gutes gelingen wünsch ich

millZ


----------



## mortimer (8. Februar 2004)

Na ganz so brutal könnt ihr ihn nicht abspeisen...

Zum ersten Bild:
Auf der Lichtwanne fotografieren ist schon schön, aber nur, wenn Du  sie nicht als einzige Lichtquelle verwendest. Da fehlt Gegenlicht von vorne oben.Dein Motiv hängt in der Luft -und was ist das daneben? Ein Stein ? Schimmliger Parmesan?
Ist das die Aussage ? "Mit diesem Deo stinken Sie wie ein alter Käse ".    

Zum zweiten Bild:
Glas gut zu fotografieren ist mit das Schwerste, was es gibt. Glas lebt durch Reflexionen. Vor einem schwarzen Hintergrund wie Deinem, kippt das leicht ins Trostlose.Noch dazu ist das Glas leer - schreckliche Vorstellung..
Dann gäbe es noch den Ausschnitt zu bemängeln sowie die Tatsache, daß Du Dich auch mit der Perspektive übernimmst. Überall sind stürzende Linien, das wirst Du bei einer professionellen Werbung kaum finden. 
Es gäbe noch mehr zu sagen, aber das reicht wohl fürs Erste. 
Die Vorschläge mit dem Lehrbuch waren zwar nicht sehr freundlich formuliert, aber inhaltlich sehr richtig.
Laß Dich nicht entmutigen - aber eigne Dir erst etwas Wissen an, bevor Du Profifotos nachstellst.
freundlich,
mortimer


----------



## Vitalis (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Du,
also ich stimme mortimer einfach mal  zu. Für mich läßt sich gerade beim zweiten Bild kein vernünftiger Bildaufbau erkennen, zumindest keiner der mich anspricht. Laß Dich vielleicht mal von anderen Fotos inspirieren, z.B. auf diesen beiden Seiten: http://www.photosig.com und http://www.fotocommunity.de

Mit Deiner neuen Digitalen kannst Du ja nach herzenslust Fotos machen und verschiedene Dinge ausprobieren. Laß den Kopf nicht hängen! 

Vita


----------



## LorQaPla (9. Februar 2004)

Danke für die offenen Worte, das ist sehr hilfreich. Tatsächlich sind das nicht mehr als ein paar Testbilder, ich muß mich halt erstmal mit der neuen Technik anfreunden. Ein Buch habe ich mir tatsächlich schon besorgt, also kann es ja nur besser werden. Mir geht es im Moment darum, die Belichtung per Blitz einigermaßen in den Griff zu bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es da ja auch noch Praxisanregungen.
Zu dem Bildaufbau muß ich gestehen, den habe ich mir nicht weiter überlegt ebenso hat die Aussage bei dem Bild keinerlei "Werbercharakter". Habe mittlerweile mitbekommen, daß PS hier ein wenig verpönt ist - ich wollte nur ein bischen mit den verschiedenen Elementen rumspielen.
Hoffentlich kann ich Euch schon bald etwas "ansprechenderes" bieten


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme an, Du hast das mit PS aus dem etwas veralteten Eröffnungs-Thread. Das stimmt so nicht mehr. PS ist hier überhaupt nicht verpönt, solange es sich in gewissen Grenzen hält und keine komplett neuen "Kunstwerke" gezeigt werden, die mit dem Foto überhaupt nichts mehr gemeinsam haben. 

Von meiner Seite ist es sogar erwünscht, daß schiefe Horizonte gerade gerückt werden oder an den Farben etwas gedreht wird. Denn schließlich hat man gerade bei Digitalkameras keine Wahl eines Filmes mit bestimmter Farbcharakteristik...

Gruß,
Vita


----------

